# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Gouldian χάνει φτεράκια γύρω απο το μάτι

## dwra92

Γεια σας!! Το αρσενικό μου Gouldian παρατήρησα περίπου ένα μήνα πριν ότι ήταν πολύ λίγο φαλακρό κάτω από το δεξί του μάτι. Του έβαλα λίγο ελαιόλαδο προσεκτικά με μια μπατονέτα. Και το άφησα. Δεν έβαλα ξανά μετά. Τώρα το μάτι του κοντεύει να απογυμνωθεί τελείως και έχει χάσει πουπουλάκια και κάτω από το ράμφος του. Γνωρίζει κανείς τί μπορεί να είναι? Τί να κάνω??

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

μηπως το ξυνει συχνα? ειναι μονο του στο κλουβι? βαλε μας μια φωτογραφια να δουμε και θα σου απαντησουν οι εμπειροι!

----------


## dwra92

Ναι την περίοδο που παρατηρούσα ότι ήταν στην αρχή το έξυνε πολύ! Φοβόμουν μην κάνει κακό στο μάτι του καταλάθος.. Στο κλουβί είναι μαζί με ένα θηλυκό..

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

βαλε για αρχη, μια φωτογραφια και βλεπουμε..!

----------


## serafeim

Θεοδωρα δεν ξερω αν τα ψεκαζεις για ψειρες παντως αν δεν το εχεις κανει ποτε παρε το Frontline Spray απο ενα κτηνιατρειο ειναι για σκυλους και γατες... παραμερεις λιγο τα πουπουλα στο σβερκο και βαζεις μια φορα ... ειανι σπρει απο οτι καταλαβες... αυτο κραταει για 3 μηνες πανω κατω στα πουλια και μπαινει μεσα στο αιμα τους και οτι παει κα ιτου πιει το αιμα ψοφαει και δεν παει και σε ολο το κλουβι και ολας τιποτα... επισης το πουλι δεν παθενει απολυτως τιποτα!!!

----------


## dwra92

Το έβγαλα φωγραφία! Τις ανέβασα και στο ImageShack... Τώρα πώς θα τις παραθέσω εδώ? Χάθηκα! Help!!  ::

----------


## dwra92

Τις βγάζει η έκανα βλακεία??

----------


## serafeim

της βγαζει μια χαρα... 
δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν ειναι απο ξυσιμο η καποιο μυκητα ή λογο ψειρας!!!

----------


## dwra92

:sad:  Δεν θέλω να μου ψοφήσει...Σπρέυ έχω χρησιμοποιήσει προληπτικά Ψεκάζοντας από αρκετά μεγάλη απόσταση και ψεκάζοντας και το κλουβί ιδιαίτερα στις γωνίες.. όλα αυτα μου τα είπε ένας που έχει πετ σοπ. Το έκανα μια στα τόσα και όταν τελείωσε το μπουκάλι δεν πήρα ξανά άλλο... Να πάω να πάρω αυτό που μου λες???

----------


## mitsman

Θοδωρα ειναι σε αρχικο σταδιο και δεν ειναι κατι τοσο σοβαρο!

Διαβασε το παρακατω αρθρο και συντομα θα το κανεις περδικι.... εεε γκουλντιαν... εεε καλα εννοω!!

*Καναρίνια με φλεγμονή στο μάτι -> πιθανές αιτίες* :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

αυτο το σπρευ ειανι για ψειρες Θεοδωρα και εγω το κανω σε ολα τα πουλακια μου!!!
νομιζω ο Δημητρης βρηκε ακριβως τι προβλημα εχει το πουλακι σου!!!

----------


## dwra92

Και το ότι υπάρχει απώλεια πτερώματος κάτω από το ράμφος πώς εξηγείται? Και ποια η σχέση του με την φλεγμονή στο μάτι?

----------

